# Plants growing something on them



## Gibby (Mar 24, 2011)

Aquarium Gallery - Gibby Gallery

can you look at these and let me know what you think?
Looks almost like roots growing on the leaves of all my plants.

THank you

Gibby


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

looks like a mixture of bba and staghorn algae.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long are you leaving your light on? Try getting some Flourish Excel. It may eventually get rid of some of it.


----------



## Gibby (Mar 24, 2011)

My LFS has me dosing with all of the flourish products
the tank is a 150 gallon heavy planted.


Excel (every day 15ml)
flourish (mon and tue 12.5ml)
iron (every day 15ml)
phosphorus (mon and tue 18.8ml)
potassium (wed and sat 25ml)
nitrogen (mon and tue 9.4ml)
Trace (tue and fri 37.5ml)

lights are on 2 light are on 1.5 hours morning by them selfs
then the other light turn on so all 4 lights are on for 6 hours
then 2 lights shut off leaving the last 2 lights on for another 1.5

For a total of 9 hours but only 6 hours of all 320 watts the other 3 hours are at 160 watts

Any help you can offer would be great
should I shut the lights off for a few days? 
Should I up the excel? The bottle says up the dosing if needed.

Thank you

Gibby


----------



## Gibby (Mar 24, 2011)

Will shutting the lights off for a couple of days help? How long can I keep the lights off without killing my plants? Should I cut back on one of the flourish fertilizers I am adding?
Is there any fish I should add that would help eat these types of algae?



Any help you can offer would be great.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do what jrman said and cut the time the lights are on - maybe you have too much lighting.

Try the flourish as well.

I wouldn't recommend getting a fish just for the algae... you'll have to make sure you feed it once the algae is gone. And, many algae eaters get quite large.


----------

